# Loud clunk in front end mystery



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got a 99 sentra GXE. 245K miles and going strong. It has recently developed a loud "clunk" at the front end. This happens when at a stop I begin to release the clutch to take off. As I start to take off it will make one "clunk" sound. I can usually, very lightly" feel the clunk in my right foot. I am not sure if it is coming from the accelerator pedal (probably not), the firewall or the floor. The same "clunk" occurs when I brake to slow down as well. One clunk always. It doesn't do this every time I accelerate or brake but these are the only times it happens.

I have raised the car and tapped all over the place on the suspension components, pried on the suspension components (especially where there are ball joints). I have attempted to get the "clunk" to occur by having my parking brake firmly applied and releasing the clutch in first and reverse gear. The clunk will not happen like this. The car must go into motion.

It has been very hard to hunt this sound down to diagnose since it seems whenever an assistant is available the car won't make the noise. And if it were to I'd still have to be very careful as the car has to go into motion to make the noise.

Anyone ever experience this? Any ideas?


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Brake while on neutral. If it does nort clunk, check engine mounts


----------



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

I was able to reproduce the sound just now. It clunked twice when I backed up, put in the clutch and braked. Did it each time I would take off from standing still with the steering wheel turned right and pulling up a hill. Yesterday it did not matter where I had the steering or up a hill or not. Today its behaving different. That's what's making this issue so hard to track. It acts different a t different times. Looking at the motor mounts they look good. The engine and transmission do turn some when releasing the clutch while engine is running and in gear. That's normal though. I don't think its moving too much but I cna shoot a video and post if that would help. However I ruled out the mounts in my mind because the clunk will not occur if I make the car stationary by trying to go forward or reverse with the parking brake holding the car in place. It always only makes the noise if the car is in motion.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

My guess is its strut related and probably a bad strut mount.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

here's a way to check your mounts: with parking brakes on, put it in first, release the clutch at the point where it grabs. Don't let the car roll. You will see (or someone outside the car) how much the engine move. Do it in reverse as well. The engine should not move a lot. 
Another thing I would check, axles. just stick your head below the fender just next to the wheel, you should see the boot (accordion rubber) intact. If they're ripped, its you axle. If that's not it, I'll go to the tranny next. Do you drive hard?
I would only say its something in your suspension if you hear the clunk when you hit bumps.


----------



## mindbullet (Oct 15, 2007)

No clunks on bumps. Boots are intact. I did get under and check out the motor mounts. I'd waited to check this because since it only makes noise when moving. The front mount does move a lot and fairly easily with my prybar. I ordered a new one and it should be here in the morning. $17 so not bad. I'll report back if that helps or not.


----------

